# Peco's website is finally getting attention and updating!



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I have tried e-mailing Peco for the past 6 to 9 months with no luck. I finally received a reply from the 2nd e-mail from three months ago. It seems they found their "spam filter(s) were the problem and many/most e-mails were getting blocked.

There was a problem with at least one code 55 template. One was not listed (small radius code 55). They had a code 80 small radius, but that is considerable 'tighter' than code 55 for some unknown reason. I didn't know this and based my choices for turnouts on these templates. I didn't choose the small radius since it looked like a 'trolley curve'. After noticing a few photos of code 55 small radius turnouts elsewhere, it then became apparent something was wrong. Code 80 & 55 "small radius" are NOT the same! Nice to find out after the fact.

Anyway, some changes have started to be made to there site starting with their templates;
http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans

This is the reply to my e-mail;


> Thank you for your email and please let me apologise for the delay in our reply. I'm afraid we have been having some issues with spam filtering on our emails!
> Please could you confirm which template you feel is wrong? Is it the Large printed one or the A4 PDF downloads from our website? The Website plans have recently been updated and can be found here:
> http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans
> 
> ...


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Two additional e-mails produced more good news after I commented on their overall website design and lack of availability of US based support;


> Dear Bruce,
> 
> Thank you for your additional comments regarding our website. We take on board these comments and will try and resolve the issues where possible. The one area that is not easy to fix (I am told) is the product listing! The system we have been left with does not seem to be user friendly and does not seem to be able to cope with the range of sub-categories we require! We know this is not good enough, but at the moment our only solution to fix this is a new website.
> We are in the process of setting up a digital edition of our catalogues and hope these will be available soon.
> ...





> Dear Bruce,
> 
> What I meant by "The system we have been left with.." is that we commissioned a local web design company to build the site for us and initially in our naivety it seemed to work okay, we have come to realise that it has a number of flaws!
> I would agree about the waste of horizontal space.
> ...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The Peco group are very good. On a visit to the UK, I had the opportunity to visit a train show and the Peco folks were available. We had a very interesting conversation about the the hobby and their role in same.


----------

